
The unofficial Google shell - JCB_K
http://www.goosh.org
======
eneveu
That's cool, but I like the Google Command Line interface even more:

<http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/>

I was blown away the first time I edited Google doc using vim, hit ":wq"
(save), and saw my changes reflected instantly in my browser, where I had
opened the same document.

The Oauth authentication was also pretty cool. Instead of asking for your
Google credentials every time / saving them on your machine, the first
GoogleCL use opens a browser window, prompts you to log into your Google
Account, and asks you to authorize the Google CL client. You may then revoke
this permission at any time (like any Oauth token).

~~~
cygwin98
I played with googlecl for a bit and quite amazed by what it can do. However,
in order to use vim as the editor, the user has to always append '--editor
vim' to the command line, which feels a little awkward to me. I want more than
that, say, it would be great that those google docs are actually files!

A quick google search turns out there exists always a project doing that ---
<http://gdatafs.sourceforge.net/>

"Gdatafs is a FUSE implemtation that mount picassa web and youtube to your
filesystem. An experimental implmentation of google docs is also avaiable in
trunk. "

~~~
eneveu
I think you can specify a default editor in the googlecl config file:
<http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/wiki/ConfigurationOptions>

You can also specify document-type specific editors ;)

The beauty of googlecl is that, since it's a command line tool, you could
always fall back on using a bash alias / bash function, if all else fails.

~~~
simcop2387
Would certainly be nice if it listened to the EDITOR environment variable for
a default :/

~~~
eneveu
Actually, now that I'm at home, I just tried it... and it _does_ default to
the EDITOR variable. Just tried it by setting the variable to vim and then to
nano.

------
growt
Hi, I made this some years ago. In fact it was the reason to sign up as a
hacker news user :)

I didn't had the time to update it, so some things are broken (login, auto
complete). And the open source project never caught traction.

~~~
bigiain
Yeah, I notice

su -;rm -rf /

doesn't delete all the data from Google's datacenters...

(It was worth a try, right?)

~~~
growt
I fixed this after the first time ;)

------
Symmetry
You might be a UNIX geek if:

You type "cat news" and then are confused that the results involve felines.

~~~
13Psibies
or you fat finger "cat mews"

------
tybris
I'm just shocked that something that uses a Google search API survived for
more than 2 years.

------
cleverjake
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1025039>

~~~
zheng
Here's how I see reposts. I agree that people shouldn't just repost things
because they were popular at one point, and they want the karma. However,
realize that for people who weren't around when that was posted (over a year
ago), this is pretty cool. There is also no way I would have ever thought
"Hey, I wonder if there is a shell-esque interface to google? Oh, I bet HN
will have a link about it! Let me go search!". So, I think when spaced out
enough reposts are good. Over a year seems like long enough to me.

~~~
apgwoz
I disagree. I want to see _new_ stuff. There's plenty of _worthy_ stuff that
in /new that does't see the homepage because shit like this reappears every 6
months/1 year/whatever.

 _edit:_ emphasized what kind of stuff in /new

~~~
MikeCampo
Well new stuff to you might be old stuff to me. Unless you've looked at every
single submission on this site, no need to complain. Just don't open the link
or comments.

~~~
apgwoz
It's really hard to use the site with that mindset when 15/30 of the
submissions on the front page are resubmissions. I'm not sure if that ratio
has ever happened, but it certainly _feels_ like it quite often.

Other articles that make it feel that way that I wish I could just eliminate
all together--anything talking about Node.js, productivity related (how I
fooled myself into working), "how can I learn to program." These all seem
_way_ too common for my tastes.

I'm not against any of these topics, in moderation, but regardless of what
anyone says, the community that has grown here over the past years has become
dominated by those with poor taste.

~~~
alain94040
You are projecting your own preferences. You don't like Node.js stories, I'm
sure an equal number of hn users prefer those. I also highly doubt that half
of the home page are resubmissions, based on the fact that a lot cover recent
news (see the Apple iPad coverage for instance).

So either come up with your own filters, but don't try to push them on
everyone else here. We are diverse enough to enjoy a bit of everything.

~~~
apgwoz
No way! I wrote an opinionated comment? How rude of me!

> So either come up with your own filters, but don't try to push them on
> everyone else here. We are diverse enough to enjoy a bit of everything.

Are you suggesting that if I build filters I not share them with the
community?

I think the point I'm _trying_ to make is that Hacker News is no longer one
size fits all. If I have to spend my time here searching amongst the crap to
find something I want to read, it's just flat out not worth it. I've already
started going back to Reddit much more often, because of their subreddits
(after years of maybe once every 6 months or so browsing).

------
random42
Pretty Awesome. I'd love it even more, if it had auto-complete on the command-
line too.

------
xd
Looking at the svn repo (<http://goosh.googlecode.com>) this project is over 2
years old.

~~~
moondowner
Or to be more precise, over 2 years not updated.

------
dhruvbird
I've made something like this for DuckDuckGo, but haven't released it since I
want tab-completion (uses a static list for now). Will release as an official
UI once DDG gets search suggestions.

<http://dhruvbird.com/tty.html>

Edit: There is no GA tracking on this page even though I use to for my site
(other pages) - to keep with the general privacy experience of DDG

------
JonnieCache
I love the use of the url fragment.

Type some commands and hit the back button a few times.

------
djacobs
Very cool. `man login` says that you only see the username we type in. How are
you authenticating?

~~~
JonnieCache
I'm guessing it all happens client side from the browser.

~~~
pfarrell
I don't want to "guess" that. I'd like it really spelled out. I tried "login"
and got a 500 from a debian server. I wouldn't send my credentials through
some random server just because it was on HN.

\--edit: I was wrong, it wasn't a 500 error, it was a 404. I don't want to
cast too much suspicion here, just making a point about being appropriately
paranoid about giving out my creds. This site could be totally cool, I want it
transparent to me before I login.

~~~
elliottcarlson
I'm assuming it's trying to load an OAuth screen - but the page is broken so
won't even work to begin with.

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
login => 404 The requested URL /_ah/conflogin was not found on this server

------
keyle
Wow I've been thinking of writing something very similar lately using nodejs
and parsing the html (maybe using lynx --dump). But this is pretty much as
good idea and blazing fast!

~~~
kordless
Like this? <https://github.com/fictivekin/webshell>

------
hsmyers
Appeals to the inner command line in me. Needs a spell command to make it
complete for me :)

------
Levi
I enjoyed this quite a bit. Set it as my new homepage.

------
ilazarte
If it's unofficial its 'An' instead of 'The'

~~~
chc
Not if there's only one unofficial entry in this field. "The" entails that the
following noun phrase uniquely identifies something, not that it's been
endorsed by some entity.

------
praeclarum
guest@goosh.org:/web> calculate 1 inch in m Error: could not calculate that.

:-( fail. But still a really great concept!

------
JMKwins
cool !

------
emwa
typed pwd got search results.

~~~
jcasman
Confirmed. Same here. Also, options for ls don't seem implemented.

------
hutushen222
cool

------
IVirOrfeo
goosh goosh goosh...

------
briancray
Fun

------
lloeki
Gah. _"sudo make me a sandwich"_ returns actual results.

There has to be a few easer eggs.

------
MikeKusold
'su root' doesn't seem to work. It just shows search results. I'll file a bug
report.

